# Fujimura-kun Mates



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2011)

*Fujimura-kun Mates*



> Fujimura is a loner delinquent at his school. Feared by his classmates since the first day of high school, he's had no friends and usually ditches class. But even his standoffish nature can't hold up when a class president with a few screws loose comes after him! And two more class presidents. They're a few cards short of a full deck too.



*Genre:* Comedy,Harem,Romance,School Life,Shounen  


This series reminds me a bit of the manga D-Frag. So far, the comedy has been pretty decent.


----------



## raphxenon (May 4, 2011)

WTF is this shit!!!

I've been laughing non-stop


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2011)

^I myself was a fan of the table arrangement (Formation A) 

The comedy is what drew me to this series and I'm hoping we get even more weird characters showing up in future chapters.


----------



## raphxenon (May 4, 2011)

considering this is a harem manga, well see a lot


----------



## MrCinos (May 5, 2011)

Very funny comedy/gag series. Craptastic-scans picked up a good series to translate


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 5, 2011)

Very entertaining series with the third chapter just arriving yesterday. Appearently there's some issue with the chapter numbering. /shrug

First time I laughed aloud was the chair formation in the second chapter. Plenty of other things got smiles out of me, like the poor cat. Who knew bad rumors could be changed so easily. :3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2011)

i find the lack of chapters disturbing


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2011)

lol, what's up with Inui and her issues with foreigners because we all know she should be the last person talking about it 

And of course that guy with the helmet would make an appearance on horseback with full armor xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 8, 2011)

Akira is not to be messed with, where all those people drop to? And yes, yes I think Eri is a genius as well. xD When that suggestion hit I thought the chapter would be filled with people throwing themselves at him. Looks like that fun might not happen until later.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2011)

And suddenly we now know why he'll soon have other girlfriend candidates knocking at his door xDD

As the the student council meetings, never have I seen such a random meeting take place. The trap doors added a nice touch


----------



## McSlobs (May 8, 2011)

Eri is great. She's made LoL at least once a chapter.


----------



## zapman (May 8, 2011)

"The above 3 people were literally drooped out"
haha


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 9, 2011)

Whee, I approve of these quick releases. Chapter 5 is now out. :3 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lmao, a beautiful reason to call out someone who looks like a delinquent. I'd probably seriously consider running off after meeting someone like her as well. Ditto with Himuro and her pitfalls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2011)

What a weird girl. In other words, she fits right in with the rest of the characters. 
The trap doors are starting to become my favorite props, I mean she even used it on her friend xDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 9, 2011)

These conversations are beautiful. xD Especially the exchange with Eri and all misunderstanding/misdirections. And the end, I do so love the misplaced censored material in other things. This one worked out quite well. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2011)

The misplaced censor works well, whether it's over the face of chest area


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 11, 2011)

...nyah <3. The rejected poster was clearly superior. Although it lacked harem but at least Eri made up for that with her acceptance! They are already on the road to something beautiful. I favor the manly helmet route please. Even though I can't remember his name. Actually, I'm not sure it was mentioned. The unbrella break panel was my favorite. xD

On a vaguely related note, boredly tried out the publish thing for MAL to add just a little thing for Eri. Maybe my first thing update there, huzzah!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2011)

^I agree the posters were hilarious. The following chapters and specials were pretty decent. Afterall, wearing a bathing suit (or speedos) in the rain is a great way of ensuring that you'll be just fine even if you do get wet


----------



## Lupin (May 12, 2011)

Just picked up this manga. It's pretty amusing so far. Focuses more on the romance aspect as compared to D-Frag though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 12, 2011)

Chapters 8.75-9 out. Oh these .25/.5 releases. I don't mind since we get more than one thing each time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fujimura gets no rest with girls popping up left and right. Surprisingly Eri was the most normal out of the bunch this round. Although that just feels like the calm before the storm.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 13, 2011)

Man that Erio, when she was like " I have already prepared myself for the harem options." I had to laugh. Alas why is it we so rarely match the female who doesn't mind the harem with the male lead who wants the harem.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 13, 2011)

Ew, yeah, if I got gross sewer water on my underwear I might consider taking it off...if I wasn't in a skirt! Although somehow things got even more embarassing for Fujimura. But hey, if they wash those she could probably wear them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2011)

Eri handed Fujimura her panties knowing full well, he'll be able to put them to good use and that instant could be considered one of those times


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 14, 2011)

With forgetting she was in her own house I'm surprised they didn't have her walking around in just a towel for some easy fanservice. Which brings me to wondering what she thinks about in her dreams for a romantic relationship. Maybe we'll be finding out in the near future. Especially since Erio said she was alright with the harem option earlier.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2011)

At the very least we have a love triangle in the works regardless of what Fujimura wants xDD


----------



## Lupin (May 15, 2011)

Holy shit. I've totally fallen in love with the President's attitude. It's so.. Awesome. It's kind of like she's apathetic but she's not. I can imagine her speaking completely in monotone. I'm enjoying this manga a lot so far. I can see the President acting all awkward around him in the future chapters.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 15, 2011)

Glad there was an explaination of the chart at the end since I didn't get the first or last ones. xD Fujimura gets Akira's phone number, eh? I'm sure that will turn out well. They already have a beautiful meeting with her making fun of him. :3 Waiting for Erio to find out about not one but two ladies visiting him!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2011)

What an easy to understand Breast Chart, especially with "Justice" being at the top" 

And I didn't know that grade skipping wasn't allowed in Japan. You learn something new everyday. xD

I loved this line: 





> After slipping off the Stairs to Adulthood, you're still a cherry.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 16, 2011)

It sounds like Akira has the same love ideals as Erio. Or at least believes in the power of death to prove love. The president's love angst was pretty good. xD


> And I didn't know that grade skipping wasn't allowed in Japan.


Same here, I was surprised at that line.


----------



## Wrath (May 16, 2011)

Just read this series. My favourite bit was in chapter 10, when the president goes "There's no way a girl like that would exist..." and Fujimura is all "SHE'S RIGHT!!!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2011)

It's hilarious how the president forgot that the whole "Fujimura Girlfriend Candidate" idea her creation. xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2011)

And now Ch.14 is out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2011)

Oh man, if only the people who ranked Eri as tops can hear how she talks to Fujimura. Who might or might not die from serious internal bleeding after that headbutt. ;3


----------



## Lupin (May 18, 2011)

New girl seems cute. I'm liking the president more and more. She's so sweet ..


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2011)

_Idol? What are we in, the 90's or something?_ xDD

But that new girl can't be his sister...and if she isn't then why call him Onii-chan?


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2011)

Maybe he's a splitting image of her real brother. Or a splitting image of her favorite character (who happen to be MC's onii-chan) in one of the otome visual novels which she likes to play.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 18, 2011)

As if having one girl calling you brother wasn't bad enough he has Eri being swept away in that fantasy, too. Loved the monologue line, I usually like it when characters do that in any series. xD And oh boy, there goes the signs of interest when Fujimura decides it would be a good idea to explain he doesn't have a gf.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2011)

Wow, I how could I forget that any girl introduced in this series must have some serious mental quirks 

And of course he just had to let it slip out that he didn't have a girlfriend xDD
At least Eri is taking everything in stride...as usual.


----------



## Smoke (May 18, 2011)

OF COURSE!!!


Can't have a harem manga without a little sister.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 19, 2011)

Everyone should fall for a girl who carries your grumpy picture around. Even if it looks like it belongs in one of those little house shrines. I thought she was serious about the flashback, making it a story was even better. I'm not sure I believe the proper flashback line at the end! I get the feeling maybe she was some violent girl who use to beat him up or something equally bad. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2011)

LOL, _this flashback was inspired by this drink_ 
Going to be interesting to see the real flashback.


----------



## Wrath (May 20, 2011)

Hahahaha, she was the other girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2011)

I love this chapter because it completely caught me off-guard. I would have never pegged her as the delinquent. The Onii-chan (Aniki) greeting makes much more sense now


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 20, 2011)

Lol...well, at least I got the violent girl part right. Although it looks like she got schooled by Fujimura instead. But I'm amazed that with just one meeting she would change herself so much. Looks like Erio has a strong rival!


----------



## Lupin (May 21, 2011)

That was amazing. I was completely caught off guard too .

Cute chapter nonetheless. Pretty funny what happened.


----------



## Wrath (May 21, 2011)

Oh dear, accidentally saying he likes the president. That can't end well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2011)

For those who need the link to Ch.18


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 21, 2011)

lol, a battle royale for Fujimura's attention it shall be. I can't believe he forgot that was the end date although with all the craziness he's been too occupied to think of anything. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2011)

I can't wait to see this competition get underway for his affections. xD
Eri still remains my favorite character, though...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 22, 2011)

Poor Fujimura, wasn't this all started so he would at last have some friends at school? Or at least that's why Eri wanted to be his friend at the start. xD Looks like it is having the opposite result of sending all the guys' blood boiling!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2011)

^I'm guessing Eri mentioning how hard and thick he is didn't help temper down the jealousy among his male peers


----------



## Wrath (May 24, 2011)

Oh man, oh man... the tears of blood!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 24, 2011)

Aw, poor beautiful Gokaidou.  And if the guys weren't out for Fujimura's blood already then Subaru showing up helped that along. At least the president didn't add fuel to the fire? XD Although I feel a bit sorry for her I do have to admit her chances aren't looking that good. She's the least...intense out of the three. Although that might get Fujimura better since he just freaks out at the attention from the other two.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 25, 2011)

Poor tied-up Fujimura! I think I have to begin every chapter comment by vaguely feeling sorry for him.

 But more importantly, she dropped everyone! My mouth dropped open for that. And somehow they managed to top it with the president's misunderstanding! This is all too great. xD


----------



## Wrath (May 25, 2011)

You know, I didn't find the first few chapters that good, but damn if this manga didn't get really funny really fast.

I was basically laughing from start to finish with this one. I especially liked Eri's answers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2011)

I never expected two Trap Door gimmicks in one chapter to elicit laughter _both_ times. I loved when the president shivered when the trap door was (unknowing to her) was used on Fujimura. And the mass trap door that took out the audience was awesome.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2011)

I swear Akira's the one who runs the entire show. xD Also, lol, what, herbivorous guy? Best of all, Eri's fine with it all. Not that much of a surprise considering how she said she was alright with it before. As long as she gets to do things with him she's happy as can be. xD But I don't imagine the two other girls going with it so easily.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2011)

Ah, Shizuri and trap doors will always have a deep bond that transcends all. LOL, forgetting the trap door was there...

I don't mind the harem end one bit. Although you really can't call it an end since the manga is still going, but it will be interesting how he'll handle the whole 3 Girlfriends situation.


----------



## Lupin (May 27, 2011)

I don't want the harem end. I like the class pres . At least she's probably the most normal one out of the bunch.


----------



## raphxenon (May 27, 2011)

at least eri is prepared for it


----------



## Lupin (May 28, 2011)

23 is out. The inner thoughts part was funny. The ending was hilarious, sig-worthy almost.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2011)

lol, I totally didn't see that ending coming. Only the president would think of something like that. It's only a tad bit disturbing if you think of the analogy being used there xDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 28, 2011)

Lmao, the piggyback, love it. And I bet that all the guys will be even more jealous despite how insane it is.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2011)

Glorious blue was a pretty good formation. Mostly a chapter setting up for the next, still, even without the fangirls around Fujimura has fun people to talk to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2011)

I do wonder what those two plan to talk about? Probably laying some ground rules on how to share Fujimura


----------



## Lupin (May 30, 2011)

25 is already out on mangafox. Lazy to find the DDL.

Funny chapter as usual. Nothing else notable for me.


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2011)

On chapter four right now

helmet guy takes it alone


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2011)

oh God

when she explains ero games and then helmet guy tells him that he too is a character in his harem



This manga is truly great


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2011)

lol, The Gundam Reference maybe an overused one but it's still funny. And I didn't think the conversation would eventually lead to a sleep over. Things just got more interesting 

Ch.25 DDL


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2011)

what the shit

it went all romance-y and shit in the middle of it all

where did the complete random shit go?

I want more of helmet guy.

Nay.

I DEMAND IT


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 30, 2011)

Lol, being able to identify him stepping on a branch. That reminds me of Mitsudomoe and knowing when a certain someone has urinated in the snow. D: But how bold, a sleepover. Fujimura is getting no sleep.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 1, 2011)

Time for bathing suits, eh? I can't really stand summer, I prefer winter. And somehow I don't think Akira was kidding about choosing the president being madness. Not like any of the other choices aren't crazy anyway. But this time the misunderstanding was totally Fujimura's fault. He didn't even explain anything. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2011)

And with that Neo-Shizuru saves our hero from quite a pinch. Now he can fulfill his promise without things getting too steamy 

Although, I do like this invisible bikini idea, perhaps Shizuru should give it a shot


----------



## Lupin (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting chapter as usual, wasn't as funny as the previous chapters though. The next chapter should probably be more lulzy


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 3, 2011)

Subaru telling Fujimura to compliment Eri was a nice bit. Of course that worked super well in convincing her to go anyway. Looks like another thought towards the emperor's new clothes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like someone is starting to figure out the timing of those pit traps


----------



## Wrath (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahaha, double jump.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a lost child announcement at a department store. Nice choice of bathing suit for Shizuru as well


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 5, 2011)

Eri's such a responsible student and a good class rep.  Was wondering how they would end up meeting Shizuru, should have figured she would get lost in the mall. That happens to me sometimes. I like Akira's swimsuit choice for her as well. <3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 7, 2011)

Where did Eri even manage to find such a big bag. But if she has things like that maid outfit then she's welcome to bring as much stuff she wants. But who was the mysterious 3/4 that Akira counted aside from herself. D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm hoping they reveal who this mystery character is because more than likely they were inside Eri's house.  

And someone seems to have super strength


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 16, 2011)

Even a boring ol' train ride turns out to be anything but normal with these girls.  Eri's line about her seat being good was the best. Even her game topped the others. She probably panted so much while carving his likeness. Although Subaru fantasy about saving her love instead of the other way around was pretty good. If only because I have visions of her pushing off a boat just so she could give him mouth to mouth.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2011)

Eri and her Fujimura sculpted chess pieces shows real dedication. Forget simple card games


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2011)

I could swear this isn't the first time someone mentioned Fujimura being a tsundere in the series. The whole wet t-shirts thing worked beautifully. Fun to see the girls doing it on purpose. Shizuru already has some catching up to do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2011)

Poor Shizuru. How can you accidentally drown when you know how to swim? Oh..and don't answer that because there are tons of ways actually 

And this was my favorite scene:


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 29, 2011)

Belly button licking immediately makes me think of Amagami for some unknown reason.  And lol, with out her hair pulled back and glasses I really thought that was Eri not Akira. Just in case she wasn't annoyed enough she discovers something about Shizuru. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2011)

Perfect mix of comedy and fan service in this weeks chapter. While Shizuru is a bit behind the other girls in appealing to Fujimura she has nothing to sulk about in the looks department. Akira's annoyance confirmed that. 

And I'm glad I wasn't the only one who almost confused Eri with Akira. xDD

Helmet guy probably shouldn't be anywhere near a body of water as much as Shizuru.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 21, 2011)

Whee, chapter 33 is now out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Himuro's parents were censored! But despite their regular reactions to things they were quite good at dealing with their daughter. xD And oh lol, if bathing together was the tamest of four wishes Fujimura is doomed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, the Inn was appropriately named given it's owner 

Akira must really be guarded if she has her parents faces and voices censored. And I was rolling with laughter when her father stated she only had servants and slaves in the past.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Helmet Guy lives!!! Poor Fujimura, he should just have an orgy with 'em all and get it over with.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 2, 2011)

lol, more unnecessary censoring mosaic. I think some of the things the girls said needed to be censored. xD! Fujimura looked like he was about to die, I thought all the girls would try to peek on him instead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2011)

The other girls may have thought she went too far but I think the President won the battle with her flute licking


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2011)

The prez probably has no clue what she even said.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha, Akira knew that Fujimura could hear everything they said and didn't mention it to anyone. A brilliant trap maker she definitely is. But the highlight wasour lovely lead's scream, so manly. xD


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 22, 2011)

Helmet Guy never fails to make me lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2011)

Gotta love helmet Guy. As long as someone isn't bothered by being watched things can go on as planned


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2011)

lol, I'm sure Eri would be happy no matter what her love wears.  But oh goodness, Akira's room. Now that's one girl's room you wouldn't want to be invited to. Not that Fujimura would really want to be lead into any of the girl's rooms. He might not come out whole or the same. But yes, go helmet guy! xD


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Fujimura gonna get raped before long.....

but who's in the costume?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm loving the W formation and Eri's ability to adapt to bondage play earns her bonus points.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 25, 2011)

Lmao, it isn't just Eri's plots to get at Fujimura that makes her a winner. It is how she so very casually admits to things like sneaking into Fujimura's bed. And somehow I sense that even if she were tied up Eri would not be slowed down on her love assault one bit. Oh god, I can just picture him being kept awake all night by Eri panting. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2011)

Oddly enough, here's Part 1 of 6  of the One-Shot series which takes part between Ch.1-4 of the regular manga series.

Ch.1.1


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 27, 2011)

Woot, back in time we go! Funny how it points out helmet guy wasn't named at that time and as far as I know he still doesn't have a name. And somehow I feel Eri isn't lying when she says that if there was a bloodbath in his room she'd be fine with it. She would just cover it all with more posters of herself. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2011)

Those eyes!!! That's all I had to say about the chapter...well, that and those cue cards she held up xDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol, I assumed Fujimura was doomed the moment he was invited to Eri’s place. I'm surprised there wasn't a shrine for him around. Or at least, one wasn't seen yet!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2011)

And now Ch.1.3 has been released


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2011)

With Eri's help I'm sure Fujimura would need no help in conquering his not lewd side! Although she did an unexpectedly normal (?) thing to him while he was sleeping. Although he ended on a worse note. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, that will teach him not to heed horoscopes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2011)

What a wonderful life it must be, having someone willing bring so much over just to cook breakfast for you. A pity he was in too much of a hurry to an off day at school to have anything. As for the chapter, can?t say I trusted doing a test of courage with Himuro around either. D: I think I could get into some HelmetxFujimura action.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2011)

Helmet Guy X Fujimura apparently works for one of our girls


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 16, 2012)

The map was beautiful, almost as good as the pointless hobby. I didn't find the chapter to be as funny as some others but I suppose it provded some bonding.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

And now we have the scnalation for Ch.40 being released.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't believe I would want to start a contest against any of the girls in the series to see who can get scared more. Eri's moves against Fujimura were the sort I would expect. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

I wonder who confessed to Eri?

And I agree that there's no way I'd get into a scare competition against a girl like Eri who manages to shock him a couple of times each chapter. 

I also love the line about working on improving the declining birth rate in Japan


----------



## zapman (Jan 23, 2012)

How is this manga now? I read 10 or so chapters awhile back and thought it was alright. Is it episodic or is there a progressing story going on now?


----------



## Valky (Feb 2, 2012)

Good bye, Fujiwara's luggage..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2012)

I just want to know who's in that costume...


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 2, 2012)

Weird I always thought that soybean was Eri.


----------



## Valky (Feb 2, 2012)

Blackmasta said:


> Weird I always thought that soybean was Eri.



It must be because of the flower, huh?

I always think it's Eri's sister btw.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, if the soybean wasn't wearing that outfit s/he might not have come out of that room alive. Am I hoping for a random guy with a flower in his hair? XD


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A rival for Eri's lovin' appears


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2012)

At least Fujimura knows he'll be taken care of financially if he ends up being a bum. Well, if you can play off being a gigolo then why not?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 1, 2012)

Chika looks to be a fun addition to the cast and a potential rival!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 10, 2012)

Chika's ninja skills remind me a little bit of a certain Kill Me Baby character, only somehow far worse. And yet she went unnoticed because of how...amazing the rest of the cast is. I'm not sure Fujimura will survive what happened by the end!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2012)

Horrible ninja skills...particularly when one of those characters actually sees you hiding in the bag and seal you right back up as if nothing happened xDD


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 20, 2012)

Nooooooooomad You bastard Fujimura, you made Eri crymad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2012)

Eri's expression as she heard Fujimura would likely kiss anyone 

But at the end he just had to make her cry


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm surprised Eri was so mild in her reaction at first. You know the only way he can solve this is with a kiss! xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 30, 2012)

Not a bad question by the end of the chapter. Although she better be careful or she'll become known as the kissing fiend. xD But argh, no more information on Eri's tears this chapter, eh? What teases!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 6, 2012)

Helmet's love was truly a beauty. Even without the picture I figured the girls would do or say something that would make Fujimura speak up not that long into their talk. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2012)

^ me thinks Helmet Guy might be keeping it in the family because that look must be genetic


----------



## Blackmasta (Apr 11, 2012)

Man Eri never misses a chance to troll Fujimura


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2012)

Should have figured Eri would be concerned about something random. 

but wait....Fujimura isn't going to pass down the secret technique of the Fujimura Fist?


----------



## Wrath (Apr 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Should have figured Eri would be concerned about something random.
> 
> but wait....Fujimura isn't going to pass down the secret technique of the Fujimura Fist?


Of course not. She can only learn it when they get married.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Of course not. She can only learn it when they get married.



Thinking back, This whole conversation can easily be misinterpreted


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 13, 2012)

Aw, poor Eri's belly button got no loving. I thought Subaru might rough Fujimura up some. xD Or them meeting alone would be seen by someone and that be misunderstood.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 16, 2012)

Maso-kun doesn't sound so bad. xD I was thinking all three girls were pretending to be asleep. But it looks like he lucked out on that front even though his answers were so vanilla.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2012)

"Are you gay?"

I was wondering when someone would ask him that question


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 4, 2012)

Taking the first step in getting closer, at last a phone number appears! Hilarious seeing them help Chika exactly because she wants information to use against him. Not that they are specifically useful. I could all too easily see this getting to the point where everyone, Fujimura himself included, would end up thinking Chika is interested in him. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2012)

Lol, Chika should be glad her grand scheme to get Fujimura tossed in jail didn't work out. Didn't think Chika would manage to get herself worked up to the point of thinking he would be interested in her, haha. I rather like Aki so far. The kind of series that could never have too many misunderstandings!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2012)

I'm just shocked that Fujimura has an older sister. And I guess someone likes it raw


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 30, 2012)

lmao, no shock that Himuro wasn't any help in fixing the misconception (I'm so punny!).


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 27, 2012)

I liked the Fujimura alarm clock But, who is with him?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> I liked the Fujimura alarm clock But, who is with him?



Perhaps Shizuru and Akira? I could have guessed that it was his family but we all know he has at least 2 sisters and a mom (at the moment) so the numbers don't match up xD

And that face alarm clock will be giving me nightmares for quite some time to come.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 31, 2012)

Poor Chika, having to hear the girls talking about Fujimura. And yes, the clock was quite a fright. I bet Chika regretted trying to get them to switch tops after that showed up. Eri's the kind of girl I could imagine making an entire terra cotta army of Fujimura clocks. xD;


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 17, 2012)

I predict a 3some with Eri and the prez


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice seeing a bunch of chapters coming out.  Akira give the best advice! Figures Eriko would take a beautiful elopement path. This might be the first time when someone's being so passionate normally that someone can't tell if they have a fever or if they are being normal. xD; 

But a cute daydream, what a shock to know there was a time when Eriko wasn't all smitten with him! And his interesting in her past self, haha. Oh gosh, he would be so doomed if she ever found out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

Eriko always manages to one up her competition when it comes to how obsessed with Fujimura. I guess it was nice seeing what events led to her falling for Fujimura.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2012)

Eri always makes even the most normal and innocent things sound dirty. Even using a thermometer...I love her


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2012)

Trust Eri to be sad about Fujimura apologizing. And her request following that, oh my. xD; But what guy would be so darn happy about a phone interrupting cuddle time! I'm certain in the incoming chapter Fujimura will be murdered by one of the other girls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2012)

Eri's fever is a bit more serious than I thought if she's using sex toys as a phone.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha I was expecting Eri to pounce on him.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, at least she got her wish of sleeping together with him.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh Eri, you are such funny girl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know what he's so angry about. Using a shopping cart in that situation makes sense to me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

This manga reminds me a lot of the one with the delinquent who is part of the club with the four "elemental" girls. Like them both. But I have to say for a harem, non of the choice here is particularly desirable. Eri seems almost soulless when it does not involve Fujimara, and appears dense. The president is more energetic but she is also pretty much an idiot. And same thing with the Yankee. I mean all 3 are really heavily flawed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

^I'm guessing you're referring to D-Frag?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

^yea Dfrag was what I was thinking. Even the two main females are really similar Eri and Roka.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 2, 2012)

I was expecting Fujimura to wake up naked after fainting with Eri around. xD; I guess he should be glad he only had to deal with the whole cart issue. Well, right before his sister saw all the girls, haha.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2012)

Lmao, masterfully massive forever violently love you say? Such a beautiful thing. And here I was so excited about a possible incoming fight as well. Mostly because I pictured it being goofy times. xD;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sure Eri would feel perfectly happy walking home with just some Fujimura sperm. And lol, dang them for talking like their parents were dead. Not like the girls Fujimura hung out with were much worse than the kids. xD;


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2012)

The phone conversation was pervy as expected but also had that really sweet simple end. I liked how the part with Subaru went down though, so many cute moments with the girls. I would have been shocked if Fujimura didn't manage to see the fireworks with all the girls. But they still amaze me with how they manage to reinterpret the things he said. xD;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm just glad they all agreed that the prez should be the official/legal wife while the other two could basically be his mistresses.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to Fujimura's inability to deal with the women in his life, his cat is getting constantly cock-blocked


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2012)

His failures are having effects on others around him.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 10, 2012)

Poor Moonlight. But at least he has a cool bald spot even if he totally deserved that Himuro death glare.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't expect the next familiar face they would run in would be Helmet. And now we know the story behind why he's wearing one. I'm impressed his friend was able to surprise Fujimura considering his own circumstances. xD;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2012)

Helmet's origin were finally revealed. The irony in that's supposed to bring great fortune and popularity 

Take note, Fujimura wears no helmet and yet he has more luck with women than what's humanely possible


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf happened to fujimura at the end? wonder who set that trap...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, that chapter felt more random than usual. Please let that trap door lead to the prez xD


----------



## rajin (Dec 28, 2012)

*80 raw Chapter 19*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 3, 2013)

I always knew spandex was a wonderful thing. But now I want to see a fight between Claudia and Subaru. xD


----------



## 8 (Oct 22, 2013)

random final chapter came out of nowhere:
Ch.8-9

*Spoiler*: __ 



harem ending! too bad it didn't include that masked guy.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol dafuq did I just read...

Mask deMasculine you were greatly missed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2013)

Final chapter was every bit was weird as the first one.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 23, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Final chapter was every bit was weird as the first one.



Indeed. Poor Fujimura had gone through hell when they talked about things that had happened,


----------

